# Sad to say Mum lost the fight



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

I lost my beloved Mum yesterday and although she is now at peace both in body and mind, I still feel, well to be honest I don,t know quite what I feel....
I am just grateful that the day before was for a change a happy peaceful visit, we chatted, laughed, cuddled...truly lovely and so I have that to remember, along with lots of other memories, She was my mentor and friend too and I feel blessed to have known her.
Margaret


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Loss*

Sorry to hear of your sad loss Margaret.

You must have loved her very much.

TM


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Margaret our thoughts are with you, remember the good times.


Jacquie & John


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

mygalnme said:


> I lost my beloved Mum yesterday and although she is now at peace both in body and mind, I still feel, well to be honest I don,t know quite what I feel....
> I am just grateful that the day before was for a change a happy peaceful visit, we chatted, laughed, cuddled...truly lovely and so I have that to remember, along with lots of other memories, She was my mentor and friend too and I feel blessed to have known her.
> Margaret


Sincere and heartfelt condolences, there is never anyone quite like your Mum, mine is 80+ now and Pats Mum died some years ago (both Dads have also passed away). Dreading the day but one day its going to come (unless I go first).

Kindest regards
Cliff, Pat


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dads*

Yep, True, Mums are very Special.

I lost my Dad when I was very Young
I lost my Mum not long after she met my Step Dad
I lost my Other Dad last year.

But miss my dear old Mum more than anything. Cuts me like a knife sometimes when I see people who do not Appreciate their parents.

But as I said, you must have loved her very much. Enjoy the memories.

TM


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody, yes TM I did love her and Dad who I lost 3 years ago because I was chosen (adopted) and had the greatest parents ever,I,m going to miss them so much....


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

.........................................................................................................
I only said to my Wife this Christmas that we had none of our parents left.....She replied "No it's Just you & me now".

It does get easier


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mum*



mygalnme said:


> Thanks everybody, yes TM I did love her and Dad who I lost 3 years ago because I was chosen (adopted) and had the greatest parents ever,I,m going to miss them so much....


Then your Mum must have been even more a very special Lady then.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Today you have much pain and some memories.

In time, the pain will ease and the memories will strengthen.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Margaret sorry for your loss 
So sad and so soon after Christmas but It the third Death I have heard of since Christmas.
2 mesowarriors have gone on the sad journey-- I tonight.
I hope you will be able to wipe the tears and remember the good times and smile xx



MISS ME - BUT LET ME GO
When I come to the end of the road
And the sun has set for me
I want no rites in a gloom-filled room.
Why cry for a soul set free?
Miss me a little--but not too long
And not with your head bowed low.
Remember the love that we once shared
Miss me--but let me go.
For this is a journey that we all must take
And each must go alone. It's all a part of the Master's plan
A step on the road to home.
When you are lonely and sick of heart
Go to the friends we know
And bury your sorrows in doing good deeds.
Miss Me - But Let me Go!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you.
Margarets mums mind is lost to Alzheimers but she is fit as a fiddle.

Your treasured memories will last forever.

Dave and Margaret p


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry to read of your loss. The loss of a loved one is never easy.

I lost my darling Mum in June of this year, she'd had senile vascular dementia for 7 years and the last 3 years hadn't known whom I was.

The tears still come on and off at times...but as others have put...I also find myself remembering the best of times now.......kind thoughts to you.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Margaret, keep hold of all the happy memories and you will come through this.

As you can see, all your cyber friends are with you and are always their to support you.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

You never get over losing your Mum no matter how long it is, It gets easier but never better.

Here is a little poem I love, and it says it all.

A LETTER FROM HEAVEN


To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say... 
but first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay. 
I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above. 
Here, there's no more tears of sadness; here is just eternal love. 

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight. 
Remember that I'm with you every morning, noon and night. 
That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through, 
God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you." 

It's good to have you back again; you were missed while you were gone. 
As for your dearest family, they'll be here later on. 
I need you here badly; you're part of my plan. 
There's so much that we have to do, to help our mortal man." 

God gave me a list of things, that he wished for me to do. 
And foremost on the list, was to watch and care for you. 
And when you lie in bed at night, the day's chores put to flight. 
God and I are closest to you....in the middle of the night. 

When you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years 
because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears. 
But do not be afraid to cry; it does relieve the pain. 
Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain

I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned. 
But if I were to tell you, you wouldn't understand. 
But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er. 
I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before. 

There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb; 
but together we can do it by taking one day at a time. 
It was always my philosophy and I'd like it for you too... 
that as you give unto the world, the world will give to you. 

If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain, 
then you can say to God at night......"My day was not in vain." 
And now I am contented....that my life has been worthwhile, 
knowing as I passed along the way, I made somebody smile. 

So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low, 
just lend a hand to pick him up, as on your way you go. 
When you're walking down the street, and you've got me on your mind; 
I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind. 

And when it's time for you to go.... from that body to be free, 
remember you're not going.....you're coming here to me.


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news Margaret - hear is another poem that is very comforting:-

Remember
REMEMBER me when I am gone away, 
Gone far away into the silent land; 
When you can no more hold me by the hand, 
Nor I half turn to go, yet turning stay. 
Remember me when no more day by day 
You tell me of our future that you plann'd: 
Only remember me; you understand 
It will be late to counsel then or pray. 
Yet if you should forget me for a while 
And afterwards remember, do not grieve:
For if the darkness and corruption leave 
A vestige of the thoughts that once I had, 
Better by far you should forget and smile 
Than that you should remember and be sad. 

Best wishes Sue


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you all so much and even though your words and verses made me cry they were beautiful and it helps so much to know people care. My husband has been a rock and now we are both "orphans" we just have each other but lots of lovely memories between us. Margaret


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry about your sad news Margaret. I lost my Mum earlier in the year, which for her, was a happy release. Best wishes.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

sincere condolences to you , on your loss


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

mygalnme said:


> I lost my beloved Mum yesterday and although she is now at peace both in body and mind, I still feel, well to be honest I don,t know quite what I feel....
> I am just grateful that the day before was for a change a happy peaceful visit, we chatted, laughed, cuddled...truly lovely and so I have that to remember, along with lots of other memories, She was my mentor and friend too and I feel blessed to have known her.
> Margaret


Sorry about your mum.
But what lovely words you have written here.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Margaret.

Seems that you have lots of lovely memories to look back upon once the rawness of your Mums departure eases.

Take care


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Fizzer (Jun 9, 2010)

I too lost my mum on 23rd of this month, she suffered for years and we had to make a decision to let her go by way of The Liverpool Pathway.

I take heart from the fact that her pain and suffering are over and that gives me the strength to remember her in the good times when she was in good health. I'll miss her each day but I'll try to think of the love and happiness she gave to me and smile instead of cry.
It's a really difficult time with regards booking the funeral etc due to the festive season, once it's all over and she's laid to rest, I'll allow myself the time to grieve then start the rest of my life with the priceless memories that she's left me with.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your sadness particularly at this time of year.

Although she is now gone in body her special gifts to you will be with you in your heart always.

Michelle


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Margaret, so sorry to hear your sad news. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear Margaret of your loss. I lost my Mum many years ago a young woman.

Not too many memories but as my wife says no matter what age your Mum passes away you want to keep your mother for ever.

Over 

this time you and your hubby will find strength in each other.

Presto


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh dear Fizzer our heartfelt sympathys to you too.
Mum,s funeral is on Wednesday, then on Saturday we are going on the postponed holiday taking with us the knowledge its what she would have wanted us to do and all our lovely memories.
Margaret and Tony


----------

